# jab appointment



## rugbyken (Feb 5, 2021)

got the letter for my jab yesterday spent an hour on the web trying to book there are 3 vaccination centres i know of within 6 mls but none offered online at any of them nearest offer 24 mls 41 mins away in the middle of leicester but nothing available till next wednesday opposite direction industrial estate on outskirts of northampton 36 mls 55mins one slot available today booked first jab there second at leics by the time i confirmed it  the first jab slot had gone so rebooked it for sat lunchtime , tried the old soldier act on the number given not been 5 mls since lockdown now got to do 60ml round trip etc but apparently new slots given out every 24 hrs and  for local ones advised to wait till gp rings to chase you up then you will get a slot locally within 24 hrs so they are there? i realise what a massive undertaking this roll out is & im just taking first available regardless of travel ,


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 5, 2021)

@Edina  maybe move to 'I got the call' thread?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2021)

Preston, Lancashire, North West England.

Wife ( group 5 ) got her text message about 15 minutes back, no sign of any letter yet and followed the link.

No problem what so ever getting an appointment and took the first one available at a small health / vaccination centre approx 4 miles away from us.

Slot booked for 08.20 - 08.30 on sunday morning so were hoping it`ll still be fairly quiet and they shouldn`t have had time to get that far behind by then.

So come on Boris, pull your bloody finger out and get me mine as well  ...................  please


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2021)

Preston, Lancashire, North West England.

Wife ( group 5 ) got her text message about 15 minutes back, no sign of any letter yet and followed the link.

No problem what so ever getting an appointment and took the first one available at a small health / vaccination centre approx 4 miles away from us.

Slot booked for 08.20 - 08.30 on sunday morning so were hoping it`ll still be fairly quiet and they shouldn`t have had time to get that far behind by then.

So come on Boris, pull your bloody finger out and get me mine as well ................... please      

*Thanks Chris*


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 5, 2021)

We seem to do it differently up here.  Our letters (Aberdeenshire) had actual appointments in them for the first dose, with contact number if you want to change the appointment.  My sister (Aberdeen City) had a letter with appointment times and dates for both the first and the follow up dose.  Much easier than having to phone to make an appointment.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> We seem to do it differently up here.  Our letters (Aberdeenshire) had actual appointments in them for the first dose, with contact number if you want to change the appointment.  My sister (Aberdeen City) had a letter with appointment times and dates for both the first and the follow up dose.  Much easier than having to phone to make an appointment.



Same here in east Dunbartonshire and my sister in Glasgow, but no date for follow up jab.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

Also anyone who is on blood thinning medication must consult with their specialist doctor before going for jab. Read last paragraph.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 5, 2021)

Notification letters here in North County Durham give 2 options:-

1. Through your local GP services. It states that you don't need to contact your GP, they will contact you.
2. You can go online and book yourself into a vaccination centre or community pharmacy.

I got my letter 2 days ago (Wed 3rd Feb) and I would prefer vaccination by local GP.
Heard nothing from them yet. Haven't bothered looking online for alternative way... yet !!

Informed by another local friend yesterday that when you book the vaccination online you get to book your appointment for the second jab at the same time. Not sure if this applies with the GP route.... ?


----------



## colinm (Feb 5, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> not been 5 mls since lockdown now got to do 60ml round trip etc but apparently new slots given out every 24 hrs and  for local ones advised to wait till gp rings to chase you up then you will get a slot locally within 24 hrs so they are there? i realise what a massive undertaking this roll out is & im just taking first available regardless of travel ,



There does seem some strange things going on with bookings, our local health centre was one of the first to roll out Pfizer jab, now just couple of miles away the council offices are a vaccine hub, yet a friend who lives almost between them was only offered long trips with online booking, and then a couple of days after she booked her GP surgery rang.
Whatever, the vaccine roll out is going well, and I think those who are able to travel will take first opportunity of a jab, and I don't know about you, but a 60mile trip would make a welcome change!


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 5, 2021)

Council staff do seem to be head of the Q.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 5, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Council staff do seem to be head of the Q.



Talking of councils, this morning Neil showed me a magnificent clip of a Parish Council meeting which has gone viral.
The lady acting as 'clerk' is doing so under an official request to sort out some of the 'problems' with this particular outfit...

No wonder we're in trouble!


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep Marie. Saw that.


----------



## Tonybvi (Feb 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Talking of councils, this morning Neil showed me a magnificent clip of a Parish Council meeting which has gone viral.
> The lady acting as 'clerk' is doing so under an official request to sort out some of the 'problems' with this particular outfit...
> 
> No wonder we're in trouble!



This was even discussed on Radio 4 this morning.  When I first watched the clip yesterday morning I thought it was a spoof but when you rewatch it knowing it is genuine I find it hilarious.  I love the bit about one of the councillors taking stick because he hasn’t attended any meetings for the past 4 months then they add the comment that the fact there haven’t been any meetings during that time is irrelevant!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2021)

Took the other half to her appointment this morning. Her booking was for 9.15 and we arrived about 9.00. I must have been stopped ten times by volunteers asking if we were there for the jab before being directed to a parking space. She was back in the car in fifteen minutes where we had to stay for fifteen minutes before driving back, passing another six volunteers stopping me to ask if I was looking for the exit. I hope they were volunteers and not a job creation project.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Preston, Lancashire, North West England.
> 
> Wife ( group 5 ) got her text message about 15 minutes back, no sign of any letter yet and followed the link.
> 
> ...



Similar story for Louise, got text yesterday. Our GP is doing it, 2 miles away.


----------



## john77 (Feb 5, 2021)

My wife and me got our jab yesterday at St Helens Rugby ground,  we were in and out in 35 min with a Pfizer jab each. Very good


----------



## izwozral (Feb 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Talking of councils, this morning Neil showed me a magnificent clip of a Parish Council meeting which has gone viral.
> The lady acting as 'clerk' is doing so under an official request to sort out some of the 'problems' with this particular outfit...
> 
> No wonder we're in trouble!




Shouldn't this be on Robmacs thread "Coronavirus and Pubs", because couldn't run a p1ss up in a brewery comes to mind!


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 5, 2021)

sons girlfriend is a parish councillor when i saw the article in the paper i sent her a link she said oh not just here then think every council must have one or two, also said it’s because of people like these that most councillors only do one term they stay on and think it’s theirs lol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Notification letters here in North County Durham give 2 options:-
> 
> 1. Through your local GP services. It states that you don't need to contact your GP, they will contact you.
> 2. You can go online and book yourself into a vaccination centre or community pharmacy.
> ...




No sign of a letter down here in Lancashire.

The wife got a text this morning inviting her to book a Covid-19 vaccination with a link in it, rather than do it on her phone she put the link ( without www. ) into the address bar on the computer and it went straight to the booking site which then asked her for her D.O.B. 

It then immediately came up with her details which were correct and then offered her a choice of appointments at a specific health centre which we already knew was right  because our health centre has had this information on it for some time now.

She chose the first available appointment which it accepted then within seconds got conformation by text, job done, roll on sunday


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 5, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> got the letter for my jab yesterday spent an hour on the web trying to book there are 3 vaccination centres i know of within 6 mls but none offered online at any of them nearest offer 24 mls 41 mins away in the middle of leicester but nothing available till next wednesday opposite direction industrial estate on outskirts of northampton 36 mls 55mins one slot available today booked first jab there second at leics by the time i confirmed it  the first jab slot had gone so rebooked it for sat lunchtime , tried the old soldier act on the number given not been 5 mls since lockdown now got to do 60ml round trip etc but apparently new slots given out every 24 hrs and  for local ones advised to wait till gp rings to chase you up then you will get a slot locally within 24 hrs so they are there? i realise what a massive undertaking this roll out is & im just taking first available regardless of travel ,


Your choice mate go for it, Christine at gp on Tuesday  mine on Wednesday  , hoping they will do me on Tuesday ? Bit concerned  about weather forecast   Bazz


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 5, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Preston, Lancashire, North West England.
> 
> Wife ( group 5 ) got her text message about 15 minutes back
> Snip ..
> ...



When he phoned me , as usual on Fridays, for his usual question and answer session , I told him to log on to WC.. and follow up your  request.

He's been a full member for   years, of course..His Dad, Stan, before him.

I'm Sworn to secrecy about his Nom de Plume, alas.
But he pretends to be from somewhere North of Newcastle..

What a top Geezer.!
You should get what you want, very soon.
Trust me , I have a hold on him.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 5, 2021)

PM..


Sort Wooie out, Bill..

Ok ?


----------



## wildebus (Feb 5, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> We seem to do it differently up here.  Our letters (Aberdeenshire) had actual appointments in them for the first dose, with contact number if you want to change the appointment.  My sister (Aberdeen City) had a letter with appointment times and dates for both the first and the follow up dose.  Much easier than having to phone to make an appointment.


Seems the Scottish setup has been designed to be simplier - and more efficient because of it, at least in terms of the patient?
OHs Father got a call on Monday from his Doctor (in Glasgow) to go in the following day for his jab (jag!).  So done on Tuesday.
Unfortunately got admitted to Hospital on Wednesday and still in, so let's hope the immunity kicks in ASAP as Hospitals not the healthiest of places right now


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

Most of the folk I know didn't bother waiting for their little local GP practices to contact them, because their low throughput would delay the jab.

I didn't book on line because I (correctly) guessed there would be anomalies here in the SE.

I rang 119, waited only a few minutes, spoke to a real person,  had my jab booked for two days later, and the follow up booked at the same time.

Yes, it was an hours drive each way, but it was wonderful to drive somewhere different. 

PS Everyone I have spoken too agrees that social distancing at the Super Centres was superb, the volunteers managing throughput kind and helpful, and the only person who came close was the person sticking the needle in.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 6, 2021)

We’ve been ahead in the vaccination programme so far apparently and a few days ago it said we should have jab by 21st March, today they’re stating possibly June! God I hope not.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> We’ve been ahead in the vaccination programme so far apparently and a few days ago it said we should have jab by 21st March, today they’re stating possibly June! God I hope not.



But before June a large percentage of the population *will* have been jabbed - and that's the folk that make up 75% + of the death rates.

Also, if the vaccine reduces chance of transmission alongside - which they now seem to be saying does to some extent (70% for Astra Zeneca jab) - then the infection rates should hopefully have dropped right off by then, ergo chances of catching it reduce also.

Try and stop worrying! Keep safe and plodding along, we'll get there eventually


----------



## izwozral (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Talking of councils, this morning Neil showed me a magnificent clip of a Parish Council meeting which has gone viral.
> The lady acting as 'clerk' is doing so under an official request to sort out some of the 'problems' with this particular outfit...
> 
> No wonder we're in trouble!



This kid is responsible for that clip going viral, he is a parish council meeting enthusiast who watches as many as he can and thoroughly enjoys them.









						'I made Handforth Parish Council go viral'
					

17-year-old Shaan Ali told Radio 1 Newsbeat about his hobby of watching local council meetings



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Each to their own I guess.


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 6, 2021)

I got a phone call just before 4pm yesterday by 4.16 I had had the vaccine. I was on a 'go to' list for when people didn't show up and they had spare vaccine. Absolutely chuffed to bits with that!


----------



## Lee (Feb 6, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> got the letter for my jab yesterday spent an hour on the web trying to book there are 3 vaccination centres i know of within 6 mls but none offered online at any of them nearest offer 24 mls 41 mins away in the middle of leicester but nothing available till next wednesday opposite direction industrial estate on outskirts of northampton 36 mls 55mins one slot available today booked first jab there second at leics by the time i confirmed it  the first jab slot had gone so rebooked it for sat lunchtime , tried the old soldier act on the number given not been 5 mls since lockdown now got to do 60ml round trip etc but apparently new slots given out every 24 hrs and  for local ones advised to wait till gp rings to chase you up then you will get a slot locally within 24 hrs so they are there? i realise what a massive undertaking this roll out is & im just taking first available regardless of travel ,



There's ups and downs to living in rural Rutland. 
There's obviously not enough people to require a vaccination station.
I got my call up papers yesterday,  I'm booked Monday evening.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 6, 2021)

the point is lee there are 2 stations one each at oakham. 3ms and uppingham 6ms and 6 miles away on the leicestershire border another one , i’m at the northampton station now it really is easy an industrial estate as i enter the city so no problems or traffic,


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 6, 2021)

moonshadow said:


> I got a phone call just before 4pm yesterday by 4.16 I had had the vaccine. I was on a 'go to' list for when people didn't show up and they had spare vaccine. Absolutely chuffed to bits with that!


How do you get on "go to" list sue?


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 6, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> How do you get on "go to" list sue?


No idea, it was a surprise to me that such a thing existed. I do have underlying health conditions, not severe enough to have been self-isolating through all this but on the list on the omni COVID vaccine calculator. So I am assuming that is why!


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 6, 2021)

NHS Lanarkshire posted on Thursday that all over 70 invitations had gone out.  Nothing received by today's post, but the local facebook page gave information on how to find out when yours is and how to change it.  Checked and found that mine was on 18/2 in Biggar.  Now changed to Monday 8/2 at East Kilbride which is one of the big hubs.  A day out to somewhere different!


----------



## Debroos (Feb 6, 2021)

Who would have thought, a year ago, that a long drive to get a jab would be seen as a big treat!


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2021)

Got some bad news for you younger ones. 

From Roger on Fruitcakes.


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 6, 2021)

Got a text last Saturday, went online could've gone the same day or Sunday but couldn't get there so I booked on the Monday, had the jab and they gave me my appoinment date for the second one. So no problems here in Shropshire  

Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 6, 2021)

Got my call up yesterday. Will ring gp on Monday but i've a feeling I will have to wait a month because i've had the infection.


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 7, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Got my call up yesterday. Will ring gp on Monday but i've a feeling I will have to wait a month because i've had the infection.


I think you have to be virus free for at least a month.
Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> But before June a large percentage of the population *will* have been jabbed - and that's the folk that make up 75% + of the death rates.
> 
> Also, if the vaccine reduces chance of transmission alongside - which they now seem to be saying does to some extent (70% for Astra Zeneca jab) - then the infection rates should hopefully have dropped right off by then, ergo chances of catching it reduce also.
> 
> Try and stop worrying! Keep safe and plodding along, we'll get there eventually


I'm not worried about it, just chomping at the bit to get out, (same as most folks),  and especially to cuddle the grandkids, missing them is the worst bit. Going from a visit a week to no more than 10 in a year with no cuddles.  At least they're saying May now lol.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 7, 2021)

didn’t know how blessed i was at the time turned 70 last feb we were over in portugal for 3 months so i hired a large villa with pool near the sea half term week kids & grandkids came over when they left friends came to stay little knowing that was the only break most of us would have like york ie says missing the cuddles is the worst bit of this whole nightmare


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 7, 2021)

Wifey now got first jab, 35 minutes from leaving our house to getting back home again   

It was at a small health centre and not one of the mass vaccination sites, everything was like a military operation, in and out no problem   

Didn`t feel a thing just like the flu jab, home now and just taking it easy   

Boris, where`s mine


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm now in the correct age group to get my invitation. It may be slightly delayed however as it transpires that Portsmouth Council have invited 600 teachers and assistants to have it according to the Sunday Telegraph.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I'm now in the correct age group to get my invitation. It may be slightly delayed however as it transpires that Portsmouth Council have invited 600 teachers and assistants to have it according to the Sunday Telegraph.



Tsk. After all these years you still falling for what the newspapers say, Sam?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 7, 2021)

Well they got a quote from the councillor in charge of education justifying the decision. I may have got my date of birth wrong though ( if only)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Well they got a quote from the councillor in charge of education justifying the decision. I may have got my date of birth wrong though ( if only)



You want me to believe you have councillors down your way who tell the truth?   
Hang on, I've just see a unicorn in my garden, I'm off to get my camera...


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You want me to believe you have councillors down your way who tell the truth?
> Hang on, I've just see a unicorn in my garden, I'm off to get my camera...


this could well be true. But they usually just disappear into the ether or deny all knowledge. The council leader here is usually the go to voice for good news, others get sent out when there is incoming flak


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 7, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Wifey now got first jab, 35 minutes from leaving our house to getting back home again
> 
> It was at a small health centre and not one of the mass vaccination sites, everything was like a military operation, in and out no problem
> 
> ...


I'll send  The PM a PM  ,
Mind you, it's his day off today.
He's learning how to change nappies.
Carrie is looking after the shop.


----------



## DocMartin (Feb 7, 2021)

I had the jab on Friday. a couple of hours later I was sweating profusely and had chills. On Saturday I was the same but also had a headache, finger joints ached, knees and lower back ached. I felt really bad and hardly ate anything. I stayed in bed till I got up this morning but I am still not quite right although the sweating has more or less gone, the joints are ok and the headache is barely there. I suppose it was like flu but I have not had that for over 20 years.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2021)

It does seem that the AZ vaccine has caused more minor side effects than the Pfizer one. I do wonder how those who get side effects would have reacted to the virus itself....


----------



## DocMartin (Feb 7, 2021)

I had the AZ as did my partner the next day but she had no side effects other than a sore arm.


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2021)

The side effects CAN be serious. I have started looking at Caravans for sale.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 7, 2021)

i had the AZ yesterday pleased to say no after effects


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 7, 2021)

I got the letter last week and went online to book each time I finished the application I got a message saying none of my preferences were available despite the times showing on screen, so you then have to go through the procedure again from the beginning, annoying but eventually got times and date sorted and had my first jab, very impressed with the actual system set up to actually receive the jab it was like a well oiled machine in and out in about 20 minutes and had to sit in my car after for 15 minutes, no after effects at all, second jab booked for April. My wife got a phone call from the health service and booked her Jabs that way,she has had the first one done and second also booked for April, next day after her jab she received a letter offering her the Jabs, I called the office responsible for the letter and explained that she had had the first jab already so did not need a booking , no worries they said this is happening all over, so I think that needs some better organising, as a big waste of facilities there, BUT we'll done to all involved as most are volunteers giving their time and efforts for free.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 7, 2021)

maingate said:


> The side effects CAN be serious. I have started looking at Caravans for sale.


I
I'd rather die than buy a tugger.
It's cheaper, and more fun.


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> I
> I'd rather die than buy a tugger.
> It's cheaper, and more fun.



You can say that ....

... but you haven't had the jab.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 7, 2021)

maingate said:


> You can say that ....
> 
> ... but you haven't had the jab.


 lots of Motorhomes say that and then tow cars behind them?


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 7, 2021)

i think the letters come from the gov but calls & texts from the local surgeries most people seem to be getting both but the surgery ones are local the letters via the website are to the mass vaccination hubs but they really are efficient multiple checks DOB national health no etc but certainly a positive experience,  judging by the amount of younger folks getting jabs about 50% where i was think that when they start getting to the younger tranches might find a lot have been done as key workers etc


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2021)

That's right Ken. We got the letter but I called in to our GP and found out we had been missed out, they should have contacted us a week ago. Not to worry, this happened on Friday and we were booked in for today (Sunday) at a local facility. We were jabbed within 5 minutes, sat for 15 minutes (because I drove there) and on our way straight after. All smooth and painless.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 9, 2021)

Ditto Jim.

Finally phoned the surgery this morning, despite vaccination letter saying not to do so as GP would be contacting you.

Anyway, booked in now for this Thursday 11th at 16:15 at my own surgery


----------



## witzend (Feb 9, 2021)

Over 70's now to book an appointment  on line








						COVID-19: Over-70s can now book first coronavirus jab and don't need to wait for contact from NHS
					

The age group is particularly important to reach given 83% of all people who have died with coronavirus are over 70.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 9, 2021)

Had my jab yesterday.  As I posted earlier I went to one of the big hubs.  Chaos.  Arrived 10 mins before my appointment to see a queue of the halt and the lame outside the centre.  Luckily it was sunny if not warm.  Too many people arriving well before their appointments and more booked than staffed for.  Took over 2 hours before I left with Pfizer in my arm.  Great to be able to go for a drive for a change.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 9, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Had my jab yesterday.  As I posted earlier I went to one of the big hubs.  Chaos.  Arrived 10 mins before my appointment to see a queue of the halt and the lame outside the centre.  Luckily it was sunny if not warm.  Too many people arriving well before their appointments and more booked than staffed for.  Took over 2 hours before I left with Pfizer in my arm.  Great to be able to go for a drive for a change.



At least it's done now, so that's good news Meg  

They are pushing on as fast as they can I guess.
Always bound to be some chaos here and there.

When they first started doing the pfizer jabs last December, Neil's terminally ill mother had to queue outside for well over half an hour.
Nowhere for anyone to sit down either because they'd taken all the benches and seats away for virus elf and safety reasons


----------



## QFour (Feb 9, 2021)

Nottinghamshire have got one centre doing over 65's so we get our jabs tomorrow. Be a nice drive out 19 miles ..


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm envious, my local centre is the old mental hospital about ten minutes away on the pushbike. My darling wife went on Friday, insisting on a lift, she was in and out in less than the fifteen minutes we had to sit outside in case she keeled over.


----------



## maingate (Feb 9, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I'm envious, my local centre is the old mental hospital about ten minutes away on the pushbike. My darling wife went on Friday, insisting on a lift, she was in and out in less than the fifteen minutes we had to sit outside in case she keeled over.



Did they still have your old room made up?


----------



## iandsm (Feb 9, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Took the other half to her appointment this morning. Her booking was for 9.15 and we arrived about 9.00. I must have been stopped ten times by volunteers asking if we were there for the jab before being directed to a parking space. She was back in the car in fifteen minutes where we had to stay for fifteen minutes before driving back, passing another six volunteers stopping me to ask if I was looking for the exit. I hope they were volunteers and not a job creation project.


You said they were volunteers. Twice.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 9, 2021)

iandsm said:


> You said they were volunteers. Twice.


I was guessing.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 9, 2021)

maingate said:


> Did they still have your old room made up?


The padding on the walls was getting a bit threadbare.


----------



## iampatman (Feb 9, 2021)

Got a call from our GP’s secretary in England a week ago to book us in for our jabs. Explained we were in Spain and would get our jab here, looks like the end of March for us here though unless they can source more vaccine.

Pat


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Louise had hers (AZ) this morning at the surgery down the road. In and out, and no instruction to wait 15mins before driving


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 9, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Louise had hers (AZ) this morning at the surgery down the road. In and out, and no instruction to wait 15mins before driving


The fifteen minute wait is for the Pfizer one where there is a very small chance of a reaction if you suffer from any severe allergies ie requiring an epipen. With the oxford one that is not required. Had mine last week, very efficient, staff and volunteers incredibly friendly and a feeling of being looked after despite it in reality being a production line.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 9, 2021)

Mine was Oxford AZ vaccine too, and they suggested I wait 15 minutes as I'm allergic to aspirin. 

I didn't.


----------



## harrow (Feb 10, 2021)

We both had our Pfizer vaccine today and diabetic eye check for me.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2021)

I have to take mother inlaw for her jab at 2.30, mean time hospital phoned and said her husband is on last legs and may not see teatime.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 10, 2021)

Had the AZ jab 30 minutes ago by a Royal Naval lady.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 10, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Had the AZ jab 30 minutes ago by a Royal Naval lady.


----------



## QFour (Feb 10, 2021)

Expecting AZ jab today but got Pfizer one. Have now got a chip on my shoulder and all I can see is Windows. Well done NHS thank you for my jab. Next appointment end of April.


----------



## harrow (Feb 10, 2021)

We got text messages at 08.05 yesterday booked online and jabbed today, it took an hour once we arrived.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 10, 2021)

Just had mine. Straight in and then wait 15 mins.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2021)

Plumber I'm working with had his done couple of days ago. Can only be in early 60's. Says up his way (Enfield) loads of people aren't having them, so well ahead of schedule.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2021)

QFour said:


> Expecting AZ jab today but got Pfizer one. Have now got a chip on my shoulder and all I can see is Windows. Well done NHS thank you for my jab. Next appointment end of April.


Hope you got the right one or the Cats protection league will be looking for you.


----------



## QFour (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't wait for your letter or text just book an appointment if you are in the right group. Things are going to start slowing down now as people who had a jab 11 - 12 weeks ago are given their second one.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> , mean time hospital phoned and said her husband is on last legs and may not see teatime.



Sad news mate.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't know if it was the scotch or the vaccine , but I felt pretty rough today.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

Apparently Sir Michael Caine stripped stark bollock naked to receive his Covid Vaccination jab. 

After much embarrassment the nurse was heard to tell him 

"You were only supposed to roll your bloody sleeve up!"


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Apparently Sir Michael Caine stripped stark bollock naked to receive his Covid Vaccination jab.
> 
> After much embarrassment the nurse was heard to tell him
> 
> ...


special teatment or what........arm chair.........etc.  luxury....non of that where i went.....it were a hard chairs     makeshift cubicles etc......   
whatever...im extremely grateful to get one.........all was very efficient,,,,,,,,they are doing very well.....


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 11, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> special teatment or what........arm chair.........etc.  luxury....non of that where i went.....it were a hard chairs     makeshift cubicles etc......
> whatever...im extremely grateful to get one.........all was very efficient,,,,,,,,they are doing very well.....


They wouldn't  let me in without a mask


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> special teatment or what........arm chair.........etc.  luxury....non of that where i went.....it were a hard chairs     makeshift cubicles etc......
> whatever...im extremely grateful to get one.........all was very efficient,,,,,,,,they are doing very well.....


The magic of show business.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 11, 2021)

All done and dusted, as everyone else has said, never felt a thing.
Just waiting now to see if there are any reactions/side effects.

In and out in 5 mins. Injection nurse had a younger lass working with her, logging stuff on the computer.
Introduced her as trainee, both pleasant and smiley.

When I came to leave I asked them how they were getting on themselves, were they managing OK etc.

The reaction was one of shock (understatement!)
"Do you know you're the first person we've had in here that's ever bothered to ask about us, thank you *so* much!"
Anyway, they tell me they're OK but rushed off their feet non stop.

Wonder how many people there are in the world who never bother to consider the person beside them performing a vital service on their behalf.

I hope you guys remembered to ask after your innoculators and say thank you on your way out!


----------



## QFour (Feb 11, 2021)

Reactions and side effects are good according to SWMBO. Means your body is sorting out a response to a Covid infection so you are ready to ward off the virus. Early reports from Israel suggest that both vaccines give good immunity after 21 days so keep your heads down a little longer guys / gals .. Stay safe.


----------



## johnmac185 (Feb 15, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> got the letter for my jab yesterday spent an hour on the web trying to book there are 3 vaccination centres i know of within 6 mls but none offered online at any of them nearest offer 24 mls 41 mins away in the middle of leicester but nothing available till next wednesday opposite direction industrial estate on outskirts of northampton 36 mls 55mins one slot available today booked first jab there second at leics by the time i confirmed it  the first jab slot had gone so rebooked it for sat lunchtime , tried the old soldier act on the number given not been 5 mls since lockdown now got to do 60ml round trip etc but apparently new slots given out every 24 hrs and  for local ones advised to wait till gp rings to chase you up then you will get a slot locally within 24 hrs so they are there? i realise what a massive undertaking this roll out is & im just taking first available regardless of travel ,


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 15, 2021)

might just be a facebook expert but there was a report that if you don’t have a reaction it may be because you already have antibodies ie already had covid in some form certainly i was reaction free but had really bad flu last christmas new year gp gave me double dose of antibiotics because of pneumonia history still took a fortnight to clear up i’ll just ask karen if she thinks it’s true


----------



## mickymost (Feb 15, 2021)

Get it done


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm well impressed with the way Cornwall are rolling out the vaccination. Jan's on the 'extremely vulnerable' list and got a text a couple of weeks ago offering her a choice of appointments spread over two vaccination centres. She got the Pfizer jab the day after. I got a text last week inviting me to pick an appointment at one of three centres and got the AstraZeneca jab 2.5hrs later. We both got invitation letters in the post a couple of days after our text invites, so I guess they sent the letters and the texts at the same time -- belt and braces!


----------



## colinm (Feb 16, 2021)

I note there is a slight change of procedure starting soon, if not already.
All people who are able should be jabbed at vaccine hubs, leaving doctors to be able to deal with the more vulnerable, makes sense.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 16, 2021)

I got my letter on Saturday afternoon and had my first jab of AZ last night at a hospital a few miles away, having decided not to wait for the GP to get in touch. Amazingly happy and friendly atmosphere and beautifully organised, with lots of space and barely any waiting. I didn't feel the jab at all and today all I have is a slight warmth and mild ache in my upper arm. All the staff, security and volunteers were absolutely lovely and - @mariesnowgoose - I made sure to thank everyone for all that they're doing. I actually had a good night's sleep and feel quite chipper today... even did my exercises first thing! It's a breeze folks, get those arms ready


----------



## winks (Feb 16, 2021)

Thought the “Just a little prick” joke was bad enough but not getting a lollipop  killed the whole experience for me. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## maingate (Feb 16, 2021)

winks said:


> Thought the “Just a little prick” joke was bad enough but not getting a lollipop  killed the whole experience for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Did the Nurse check your head for Nits as well? They did here.


----------



## winks (Feb 16, 2021)

maingate said:


> Did the Nurse check your head for Nits as well? They did here.



No hiding place for them little buggers. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## mickymost (Feb 16, 2021)

Get it done is the way to go


----------



## Caz (Feb 16, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> I got my letter on Saturday afternoon and had my first jab of AZ last night at a hospital a few miles away, having decided not to wait for the GP to get in touch. Amazingly happy and friendly atmosphere and beautifully organised, with lots of space and barely any waiting. I didn't feel the jab at all and today all I have is a slight warmth and mild ache in my upper arm. All the staff, security and volunteers were absolutely lovely and - @mariesnowgoose - I made sure to thank everyone for all that they're doing. I actually had a good night's sleep and feel quite chipper today... even did my exercises first thing! It's a breeze folks, get those arms ready



I got my letter on saturday as well.
Been trying ever since to get an appointment that doesn't involve a 30 minute or more drive each way. There are two "hubs" within 3 miles but it seems they don't want me going to them.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 16, 2021)

Caz said:


> I got my letter on saturday as well.
> Been trying ever since to get an appointment that doesn't involve a 30 minute or more drive each way. There are two "hubs" within 3 miles but it seems they don't want me going to them.




Be patient Im sure a nearer solution will be coming your way soon.Meantime be careful (sorry if people keep reminding you of that) Strange why you cant go to the "HUB" ? nearer you


----------



## mfw (Feb 17, 2021)

Youngest is getting his jab tomorrow ( at risk group ) and i'm still waiting at back of queue


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 17, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Be patient Im sure a nearer solution will be coming your way soon.Meantime be careful (sorry if people keep reminding you of that) Strange why you cant go to the "HUB" ? nearer you


Around here if you get a text message it will e from your GP and offers the local hub set up by the local GP surgeries. The letter is from NHS directly and will offer a large “hub” or local pharmacy. The two are complimentary.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 17, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> Around here if you get a text message it will e from your GP and offers the local hub set up by the local GP surgeries. The letter is from NHS directly and will offer a large “hub” or local pharmacy. The two are complimentary.


This seems to vary by region. When I got a text from my GP surgery, it contained a link that when clicked took me to a booking page that offered slots both at the local hub and also the two vaccination hubs that Jan was offered the previous week. We both got letters a couple of days after our jabs, suggesting they sent the texts and letters at the same time. So, in Cornwall it looks like the two systems are integrated.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 17, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> This seems to vary by region. When I got a text from my GP surgery, it contained a link that when clicked took me to a booking page that offered slots both at the local hub and also the two vaccination hubs that Jan was offered the previous week. We both got letters a couple of days after our jabs, suggesting they sent the texts and letters at the same time. So, in Cornwall it looks like the two systems are integrated.


Sorry my first post not quite clear. The text here from the GP also contained a link which offered the local hub and also the larger centre but the letter only had a link to the larger centre and the local pharmacy. Interestingly if you went to the local gp centre they will contact you for the second jab but on the nhs letter link you could book both dates.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 17, 2021)

Caz said:


> I got my letter on saturday as well.
> Been trying ever since to get an appointment that doesn't involve a 30 minute or more drive each way. There are two "hubs" within 3 miles but it seems they don't want me going to them.


I think the centres are moving a bit faster than the smaller GP practice hubs but in theory, you should hear from your GP shortly after getting your letter and they'll get you booked into a local GP hub. My surgery comes under a local hub with 4 other practices. I decided I wasn't patient enough to wait, so booked online and drove to a centre at a hospital... about a 15-20 minute drive away. There's no problem driving after the jab by the way... they just ask you to wait 15 minutes before driving, to make sure you don't have a rare, odd reaction. Fingers crossed you hear soon Caz


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 17, 2021)

Ron got the email today and is being jabbed tomorrow.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 18, 2021)

did i hear correctly............are unpaid carers now eligible for jab..................thank you


----------



## colinm (Feb 18, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> did i hear correctly............are unpaid carers now eligible for jab..................thank you


Unpaid carers are in group 6. Have you been 'registered' as one, if not consider it.
Covid vaccine - FAQs - Carers UK


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 18, 2021)

colinm said:


> Unpaid carers are in group 6. Have you been 'registered' as one, if not consider it.
> Covid vaccine - FAQs - Carers UK


thanks for that link.............    updated version.......says  unpaid carers as from monday 15 feb will be included in next round of jabs............


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 18, 2021)

Got my text this morning, booked in for Monday 22nd


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 18, 2021)

Just got ph call, me getting jabbed tomorrow at 2.15  with astro z.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 18, 2021)

@Caz
I read yesterday on our local vaccine hub Facebook page that cohort 5s (65-69) with letters who want their jab locally instead of at centre should get in touch with their GPs for an appointment rather than wait to be contacted by them.  This is what they wrote...

_As stated previously (and confirmed with our CCG today), those in cohort 5 (aged 65-69) who want a vaccine with us are to contact their respective surgery directly, else they can choose the National Vaccination Centres. We understand that national communications will be clarified accordingly for those who have received letters suggesting otherwise. _

"Our CCG" made me think it was purely my area but "national communications" suggests not. Worth calling your surgery


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2021)

After hearing nothing back from our GP after sending in her letter Julie 'phoned them back today and spoke to a different person. She said that this was ridiculous and Julie should have had hers long ago.

She has booked her in for next Wednesday after profuse apologies so all sorted now.


----------



## colinm (Feb 18, 2021)

Someone I know took his wife for jab yesterday.
"Why are you here sir"
him "I'm with her"
"Have you had a letter sir"
him "No I'm 61 and diabetic"
"Roll up your sleeve sir, you're getting a jab today"!
They are both at home today feeling a bit off, not sure which vaccine they had.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 18, 2021)

colinm said:


> Someone I know took his wife for jab yesterday.
> "Why are you here sir"
> him "I'm with her"
> "Have you had a letter sir"
> ...



I'm also 61 and Diabetic Colin and I am getting my jab next Tuesday.

Had Julie not had a result today I would have took her with me on Tuesday and asked if they would do it then, happily no need now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 19, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Got my text this morning, booked in for Monday 22nd





No sign of any letter, it was just the same as when the wife got her text which just came out of the blue.

Her letter only came just over a week after she`d had the jab.

Apparently our GP is way ahead of the national scheme and that`s why we`re getting them much earlier than expected.

I`m not complaining and it makes a refreshing change for our GP to be spot on and or ahead of things


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 19, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> No sign of any letter, it was just the same as when the wife got her text which just came out of the blue.
> 
> Her letter only came just over a week after she`d had the jab.
> 
> ...



I reckon my gp is the same as yours, well ahead of the National scheme and doing the jabs at the surgery. I got a text last Friday, jab the next day at the surgery.
My neighbour, who is in another go surgery got a letter 2 days ago and has booked his jab at a jab centre 20 miles away near Nissan Sunderland.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 19, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> I reckon my gp is the same as yours, well ahead of the National scheme and doing the jabs at the surgery. I got a text last Friday, jab the next day at the surgery.
> My neighbour, who is in another go surgery got a letter 2 days ago and has booked his jab at a jab centre 20 miles away near Nissan Sunderland.



Our GP along with 4 others are doing their jabs not at ours but at a small health centre in Preston a couple of miles away, when the wife went it went like clockwork.

The daughter only lives 4 miles away from us in the opposite direction had to change GP and health centre because she`s moved " over the boundry ".

Her GP`s still doing group 4 and struggling with that. She because of her condition is in group 6.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Our GP along with 4 others are doing their jabs not at ours but at a small health centre in Preston a couple of miles away, when the wife went it went like clockwork.
> 
> The daughter only lives 4 miles away from us in the opposite direction had to change GP and health centre because she`s moved " over the boundry ".
> 
> Her GP`s still doing group 4 and struggling with that. She because of her condition is in group 6.



Ours are being done elsewhere as well Graham, but it's in a village just outside St Neots so only about 3 miles away.


----------



## Phodetheus (Feb 19, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Also anyone who is on blood thinning medication must consult with their specialist doctor before going for jab. Read last paragraph.
> 
> View attachment 92493


We didn't know this when my girlfriend, who is on thinners, went for her jab a couple of weeks ago. She had no ill effects. I went for my jab yesterday and the doctor administering did ask me if I was on blood thinners. I said aspirin and he carried on giving me the jab.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Phodetheus said:


> We didn't know this when my girlfriend, who is on thinners,
> 
> Good heavens folks drink anything these days.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 19, 2021)

Phodetheus said:


> We didn't know this when my girlfriend, who is on thinners, went for her jab a couple of weeks ago. She had no ill effects. I went for my jab yesterday and the doctor administering did ask me if I was on blood thinners. I said aspirin and he carried on giving me the jab.



They are not saying that anyone on blood thinners cannot receive the vaccine. What they say is you should contact your specialist before doing so. I don’t think they were referring to aspirin which is not a prescribed drug, I think they were referring to prescribed drugs such a Warfairn.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 19, 2021)

I had my jab here in Sussex last Monday but I got a text offer for a first dose this morning from St George's Hospital! It must be because I'm on their books because of my spinal ops. Not a big deal - I texted cancel - but actually rather comforting to have had a safety net that I didn't know was there


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> I had my jab here in Sussex last Monday but I got a text offer for a first dose this morning from St George's Hospital! It must be because I'm on their books because of my spinal ops. Not a big deal - I texted cancel - but actually rather comforting to have had a safety net that I didn't know was there


good on you jenny..............some would have made that appt  for 2/3 weeks time....hence getting 2nd jab......


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 19, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> good on you jenny..............some would have made that appt  for 2/3 weeks time....hence getting 2nd jab......


Don't give her ideas


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> They are not saying that anyone on blood thinners cannot receive the vaccine. What they say is you should contact your specialist before doing so. I don’t think they were referring to aspirin which is not a prescribed drug, I think they were referring to prescribed drugs such a Warfairn.



Mate of mine over the road is on Aspirin and had the jab a few weeks back no problem.

Daughter is on Clopidogrel and her consultant says it`s ok to have the jab, she is in Cohort 6 and still waiting for the offer.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 19, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Mate of mine over the road is on Aspirin and had the jab a few weeks back no problem.
> 
> Daughter is on Clopidogrel and her consultant says it`s ok to have the jab, she is in Cohort 6 and still waiting for the offer.


Yes I reckon they are just covering themselves. I was asked if I was on blood
thinners as well. I don't know what would have happened if I had replied yes.
It's possible that in some circumstances it's not recommended.
Bottom line, you are asked to consult with your specialist if you are prescribed blood thinners.
I would do so if it applied to myself.

Heres a photo of the instructions given on the brochure.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Went for mine, after interogation they wiped my arm but just showed a little white plastic thing to it and I saw no needle or felt anything, to be honest I think its a con as there short and only really doing say one in 5.


----------



## colinm (Feb 19, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Went for mine, after interogation they wiped my arm but just showed a little white plastic thing to it and I saw no needle or felt anything, to be honest I think its a con as there short and only really doing say one in 5.


You had the 'Bill Gates' one, you'll be hankering after a proper OS once it takes effect.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 20, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Yes I reckon they are just covering themselves. I was asked if I was on blood
> thinners as well. I don't know what would have happened if I had replied yes.
> It's possible that in some circumstances it's not recommended.
> Bottom line, you are asked to consult with your specialist if you are prescribed blood thinners.
> ...




I`m in Cohort 7 and getting mine on monday yet the daughter who is in Cohort 6 and with a different GP practice has heard nothing as they are way behind.

Given the medical condition she has i would willing give my appointment to our daughter if i possibly could and i would wait for hers, i even contacted my GP but they said it`s not possible.

At the end of the day she has a young son, husband and the rest of her life in front of her were as i`ve had a good run anyway.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 20, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m in Cohort 7 and getting mine on monday yet the daughter who is in Cohort 6 and with a different GP practice has heard nothing as they are way behind.
> 
> Given the medical condition she has i would willing give my appointment to our daughter if i possibly could and i would wait for hers, i even contacted my GP but they said it`s not possible.
> 
> At the end of the day she has a young son, husband and the rest of her life in front of her were as i`ve had a good run anyway.



Yes I understand how you feel, and I am sure you are not alone.
I seems crazy that she is cohort 6 yet you are going first.
The person giving you the jab, has a hand held tablet with access to the nhs database. before you get your jab it’s logged onto the database.
We were cohort 5 and we got our first jabs last Saturday. We got the Pfizer vac.
Other than a slight pain on my right arm the next day, we have had no side effects.
With the way things are going with the vaccine roll out, it won’t be long till your daughter gets her jab. So you should get yours on Monday, I am sure that’s what your daughter would want. Just take care, be careful, and it won’t be to long before you and your daughter will get through this, and you will be back out in your van. 
all the best.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 20, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m in Cohort 7 and getting mine on monday yet the daughter who is in Cohort 6 and with a different GP practice has heard nothing as they are way behind.
> 
> Given the medical condition she has i would willing give my appointment to our daughter if i possibly could and i would wait for hers, i even contacted my GP but they said it`s not possible.
> 
> At the end of the day she has a young son, husband and the rest of her life in front of her were as i`ve had a good run anyway.


To be honest Mr Woo, I think it could be more that your practice hub is doing incredibly well and is way ahead of the game.  Cohort 5 was officially invited only last weekend, so they've really zoomed along to be doing Cohort 7 already!   Cohort 6 is a really huge national group, compared to 5 and 7. I'm sure it won't be long before your daughter gets the call


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 20, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> good on you jenny..............some would have made that appt  for 2/3 weeks time....hence getting 2nd jab......


How do you know that the second jab isn't different in some way?


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 21, 2021)

moonshadow said:


> How do you know that the second jab isn't different in some way?


It definitely would have been in this (hypothetical!) case Sue... my first dose was AZ but St George's offer was for Phizer. Mix and match   
Interestingly, there are trials to see if having a different vaccine for the 2nd dose helps to improve immune response. Apparently, this is in practice with vaccines for other viruses and works well.  What a huge learning curve this has been for all the scientists and medics!


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

moonshadow said:


> How do you know that the second jab isn't different in some way?




First Jab gives you 4G second jab of a different vaccine gives you 5G                China has got its result !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

I just want to know where they're vaccinating all these Romans?


----------



## The laird (Feb 21, 2021)

Jab booked thursday At 10,00 am 
Tuesday 5 bloods and bp test at docs


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I just want to know where they're vaccinating all these Romans?




.?


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> First Jab gives you 4G second jab of a different vaccine gives you 5G                China has got its result !


So will my internet be faster after my second jab?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> So will my internet be faster after my second jab?


It should be a lot faster and safer, only Linux users who were just touched by a plastic placebo instead of the jab (for security reasons) will be slower


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I just want to know where they're vaccinating all these Romans?





mickymost said:


> .?



Cohort 6, Cohort 5, Cohort 4, Cohort this, Cohort that... so when are the Legionnaires arriving?!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I just want to know where they're vaccinating all these Romans?


Only the ones at Hadrians wall.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 21, 2021)

I was on a Cohort ward at the Nottingham QMC hospital, does that mean that I am a Roman?


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 21, 2021)

Only if you are a Catholic!

Davy


----------



## Caz (Feb 22, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> I think the centres are moving a bit faster than the smaller GP practice hubs but in theory, you should hear from your GP shortly after getting your letter and they'll get you booked into a local GP hub. My surgery comes under a local hub with 4 other practices. I decided I wasn't patient enough to wait, so booked online and drove to a centre at a hospital... about a 15-20 minute drive away. There's no problem driving after the jab by the way... they just ask you to wait 15 minutes before driving, to make sure you don't have a rare, odd reaction. Fingers crossed you hear soon Caz



The thing is though that my GP is in cahoots with a load of other practices in the region and their mutual hub is even further away than the nearest I am being offered by the national service. BUT we have two large hubs in my local town, one at the big hospital. So I can't understand why they can only offer me appointments that will take half an hour or more to drive each way. 
I'm not bothered about driving but surely it doesn't make sense when we are told not to travel any further than necessary?


----------



## colinm (Feb 22, 2021)

From the stories in the press and on tv, it strikes me that a similar algorithm to 'test and trace' is being used, it had it's problem with that, and now has similar problems with jabs, it seems up to the individual to try, and try again, to be able to get a local jab.


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 22, 2021)

Caz said:


> The thing is though that my GP is in cahoots with a load of other practices in the region and their mutual hub is even further away than the nearest I am being offered by the national service. BUT we have two large hubs in my local town, one at the big hospital. So I can't understand why they can only offer me appointments that will take half an hour or more to drive each way.
> I'm not bothered about driving but surely it doesn't make sense when we are told not to travel any further than necessary?


No guarantees, but I suspect it depends on relative load. If your local hubs are over-subscribed and there is spare capacity half an hour away, it would make sense to offer appointments at the more remote centre. When Jan had her jab, our local centre was chock-a-bloc; when I had mine, there were a few slots locally. AFAICT, the booking system doesn't offer centres on dates when all slots there are booked.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

The reason the vaccines are being given relatively quickly is because it's the NHS that's rolling it out.
They have always been set up for this type of programme, it's basically what they already do, just this is on a much larger scale.

Unlike the test and trace, which was nothing to do with the NHS.

I am now putting my scarf on permanently regarding this subject, or it's straight to the naughty step for me


----------



## Caz (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm Tier 4, one of my close friends who is Tier 5 has had his jab at the local hospital yesterday. It just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## colinm (Feb 22, 2021)

Caz said:


> I'm Tier 4, one of my close friends who is Tier 5 has had his jab at the local hospital yesterday. It just doesn't make any sense to me.


Have you rung up about it?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2021)

Pricked, Pfizer, Cohert 7, no problems.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 22, 2021)

Caz said:


> I'm Tier 4, one of my close friends who is Tier 5 has had his jab at the local hospital yesterday. It just doesn't make any sense to me.


Oh Caz, you're way overdue now! A couple of weeks back, everyone in tiers 1-4 were told to get in touch directly if they'd been missed. If you've called your GP and can only get a distant appointment, why not call the hospital direct? Or pop in to reception and explain the situation... unless you're shielding? I've heard lots of tales where qualifying people have been slotted in on the spot... the quicker the better really because it takes up to 3 weeks for protection to properly kick in. Fingers crossed for you  

The restricted driving thing isn't a problem because this would be essential travel


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2021)

Forgot to say before, after the Pfizer jab today i was asked to wait for 15 minutes before leaving and then was still asked if i felt ok.

Wife had the AstraZeneca jab 2 weeks back at the same little health centre but was not asked to wait and was allowed to leave straight away.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Pricked, Pfizer, Cohert 7, no problems.



I hope you tucked your toga up properly afterwards


----------



## caledonia (Feb 22, 2021)

Jab on Wednesday morning for me. I’m higher risk apparently. Do feel like I’m jumping the Q as I’m still a youngster at only 53


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

They're giving it to babies now are they


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 22, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Forgot to say before, after the Pfizer jab today i was asked to wait for 15 minutes before leaving and then was still asked if i felt ok.
> 
> Wife had the AstraZeneca jab 2 weeks back at the same little health centre but was not asked to wait and was allowed to leave straight away.


Where I had mine, they were only asking people to wait if they were actually driving themselves home but everyone else could just leave. Even drivers were allowed to go and sit in their cars for the 15 minutes if they preferred but most people opted to stay in the warm, in the distanced, post-vaccine area.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 22, 2021)

Latest data from Israel on Biontech and Scotland on Astrazeneca/Pfiezer one injection of Pfiezer reduces hospital admissions by %84 and the Astrazeneca  reduced by %94 after 4 weeks. Stunning! And that incudes mainly the older folk.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

Feel fine the morning after apart from a very slight ache in my arm but i woke up on that side so probably been lying on it awkwardly, it`s easing off already.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 23, 2021)

Still no sign of jabs for us. We rang the helpline last week to be told that it may yet be some time and that appointments had not yet been allocated. Notification for my flu jab in December arrived by post three weeks after it was sent from my doctor‘s surgery a mile away, so not expecting anything soon! I’m being very careful as since I’m told I’d be vulnerable if catching flu I presume that similar applies to covid 19.
Additionally I relied on acupuncture to help with my mobility, with some long term success. Due to new coronavirus restrictions from this week this treatment is no longer available in Scotland.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

Bill, that is awful! 

Why on earth is there such a big disparity between Scotland and England re rolling out the vaccinations?! 

I'd be bugging my MP(s ) every single day for answers by this stage 

You want to send the Geordie dogs in?
All I'd have to do is threaten to remove my scarf  
Bet they'd be round your house with a charged up needle in no time...!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

2cv said:


> Still no sign of jabs for us. We rang the helpline last week to be told that it may yet be some time and that appointments had not yet been allocated. Notification for my flu jab in December arrived by post three weeks after it was sent from my doctor‘s surgery a mile away, so not expecting anything soon! I’m being very careful as since I’m told I’d be vulnerable if catching flu I presume that similar applies to covid 19.
> Additionally I relied on acupuncture to help with my mobility, with some long term success. Due to new coronavirus restrictions from this week this treatment is no longer available in Scotland.



The text for my free flu jab ( 50 - 64 year old ) from the GP came in on 11th Dec, wife gets her free anyway and never received an invitation from the GP

We`d already had them done at Tesco mine was £9  + club card points, wife`s was free back on the 5th Oct knowing full well it would be mayhem trying to give them free and the Covid jab at the same time although they need to be a week apart.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 23, 2021)

Son sent me this earlier, now booked both appointments. March & May.

NHS Link

If over 64 which I just am.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

They told both me and wife that because we`d received the 1st invitation by text from our GP then that`s how the 2nd invitation will come in approx 10-12 weeks.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> They told both me and wife that because we`d received the 1st invitation by text from our GP then that`s how the 2nd invitation will come in approx 10-12 weeks.



That's also what my GP surgery told me when I went in for the first jab


----------



## Caz (Feb 23, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Oh Caz, you're way overdue now! A couple of weeks back, everyone in tiers 1-4 were told to get in touch directly if they'd been missed. If you've called your GP and can only get a distant appointment, why not call the hospital direct? Or pop in to reception and explain the situation... unless you're shielding? I've heard lots of tales where qualifying people have been slotted in on the spot... the quicker the better really because it takes up to 3 weeks for protection to properly kick in. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> The restricted driving thing isn't a problem because this would be essential travel





Minisorella said:


> Where I had mine, they were only asking people to wait if they were actually driving themselves home but everyone else could just leave. Even drivers were allowed to go and sit in their cars for the 15 minutes if they preferred but most people opted to stay in the warm, in the distanced, post-vaccine area.



I asked the nurse at the Doctors' today, she said I am Tier 5 not 4 but she put a note on my file. At 12.30pm they rang me and gave me a 3.30pm appointment at the local hospital hub. I have now been pfizered. Well, I think I have, didn't feel a thing. Not even a little prick.
It was like a production line and we all had to sit down afterwards and wait for the 15 minutes - underneath a sign which said "Time is precious, waste it wisely".


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

Caz said:


> I asked the nurse at the Doctors' today, she said I am Tier 5 not 4 but she put a note on my file. At 12.30pm they rang me and gave me a 3.30pm appointment at the local hospital hub. I have now been pfizered. Well, I think I have, didn't feel a thing. Not even a little prick.
> It was like a production line and we all had to sit down afterwards and wait for the 15 minutes - underneath a sign which said "Time is precious, waste it wisely".


See, you're a youngster... it's official  I'm so glad you got it sorted. Love that sign


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't know if its been mentioned anywhere but a recent NHS update said that anyone in the 65-69 category should contact their GP directly for an appointment, rather than waiting for a letter to come through.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> They told both me and wife that because we`d received the 1st invitation by text from our GP then that`s how the 2nd invitation will come in approx 10-12 weeks.


I booked both of mine online at the same time. I planned ahead and carefully avoided the Hereford meet date that was the first offered for the second dose, just in case! Besides, who wants a jab on their birthday?


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

Caz said:


> I asked the nurse at the Doctors' today, she said I am Tier 5 not 4 but she put a note on my file. At 12.30pm they rang me and gave me a 3.30pm appointment at the local hospital hub. I have now been pfizered. Well, I think I have, didn't feel a thing. Not even a little prick.
> It was like a production line and we all had to sit down afterwards and wait for the 15 minutes - underneath a sign which said "Time is precious, waste it wisely".




Caz was you pfizered or oxforded? Strange no one reports feeling a prick  some sort of conspiracy going on here I feel.My wife already jabbed with Oxford also told me she felt nothing. mmm what's going on?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Caz was you pfizered or oxforded? Strange no one reports feeling a prick  some sort of conspiracy going on here I feel.My wife already jabbed with Oxford also told me she felt nothing. mmm what's going on?



You do feel an *incredibly* *light* 'scratch' for about a nanosecond - or at least I did


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You do feel an *incredibly* light 'scratch' for about a nanosecond - or at least I did




Marie maybe you was one of the lucky ones then or should I say unlucky to feel it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Marie maybe you was one of the lucky ones then or should I say unlucky to feel it



It didn't hurt one bit. 
I've had insect bites far worse!  

I'm the biggest wimp going when it comes to needles, so when I say it didn't hurt, it honestly didn't


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Caz was you pfizered or oxforded? Strange no one reports feeling a prick  some sort of conspiracy going on here I feel.My wife already jabbed with Oxford also told me she felt nothing. mmm what's going on?


Jan and I hardly felt anything either -- and neither of us had significant side effects. Jan was pfizerised and I got azzed. If I was a conspiracy theorist, I might have thought it was a trick needle that retracted into the syringe. However, I saw it going in and noted fluid that was apparent in the syringe at the start of proceedings that wasn't there when it was over. That said, although most report no issues, a couple of friends have reported two or three days of post-jab misery.


----------



## maingate (Feb 23, 2021)

It is an extremely fine needle in the hypodermic, that is why it feels painless.

The availability of the jabs is tremendous ... and so is the abundance of the correct needles. A needle shortage has been found in some countries. France was one that I heard of.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm not the slightest bit needle phobic but I honestly didn't feel a thing other than the touch of her hand on my arm.  It helps most if you just relax to prevent physical resistance... a point they keep drumming into me when I have my regular eyeball stabbings! Trust me, that's a jab that wouldn't get 90% take-up!


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

maingate said:


> It is an extremely fine needle in the hypodermic, that is why it feels painless.
> 
> The availability of the jabs is tremendous ... and so is the abundance of the correct needles. A needle shortage has been found in some countries. France was one that I heard of.


The pre-planning and preparation that went into the vax delivery and deployment programme has proved to be stunning... and started months before the vaccines were even in serious trials. I know it's not the fashionable thing to give the government a share of any kudos at all but they really did a great job of paving the way and ensuring the NHS et al had the logistical means to work their undeniable magic.  I'm feeling pretty proud of the UK at the moment


----------



## 2cv (Feb 23, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> The pre-planning and preparation that went into the vax delivery and deployment programme has proved to be stunning... and started months before the vaccines were even in serious trials. I know it's not the fashionable thing to give the government a share of any kudos at all but they really did a great job of paving the way and ensuring the NHS et al had the logistical means to work their undeniable magic.  I'm feeling pretty proud of the UK at the moment



Overall it seems to have been very successful in the UK.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> Jan and I hardly felt anything either -- and neither of us had significant side effects. Jan was pfizerised and I got azzed. If I was a conspiracy theorist, I might have thought it was a trick needle that retracted into the syringe. However, I saw it going in and noted fluid that was apparent in the syringe at the start of proceedings that wasn't there when it was over. That said, although most report no issues, a couple of friends have reported two or three days of post-jab misery.




Geoff

Just Curious you say you both yourself and your wife had different jabs i/e Pfizer and Oxford SO did you go to different vaccination centres or did you attend different days? Thats very strange


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It didn't hurt one bit.
> I've had insect bites far worse!
> 
> I'm the biggest wimp going when it comes to needles, so when I say it didn't hurt, it honestly didn't






Minisorella said:


> I'm not the slightest bit needle phobic but I honestly didn't feel a thing other than the touch of her hand on my arm.  It helps most if you just relax to prevent physical resistance... a point they keep drumming into me when I have my regular eyeball stabbings! Trust me, that's a jab that wouldn't get 90% take-up!




Marie thank you.Recently even today as Minisorella above I have read on here on this thread and other ones poor people having to have their eyeballs injected.Now I have obviously had a needle in the gum when I last went to the Dentist although that was a few years back.BUT give me a jab in the Arm any day to the thought of a Jab in my eyeballs.All credit and Sympathy to anyone needing Eye Treatments.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

Well after getting mine I have had the shishcababs, sore arm, stiff legs and left hand and arm cramp< no funny remarks> and felt dizzy.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Well after getting mine I have had the shishcababs, sore arm, stiff legs and left hand and arm cramp< no funny remarks> and felt dizzy.




Trev hope you feeling better? Did you have Pfizer or Oxford? Was the Kebabs including in the Package?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Well after getting mine I have had the shishcababs, sore arm, stiff legs and left hand and arm cramp< no funny remarks> and felt dizzy.



I had the Pfizer yesterday and this morning my arm feels a little bruised and I generally feel a bit rough. Apparently it should just last a couple of days so nothing really.

Chatting to some of the staff and they said they had been getting some abuse, particularly about having to wait 15 minutes after the jab.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I had the Pfizer yesterday and this morning my arm feels a little bruised and I generally feel a bit rough. Apparently it should just last a couple of days so nothing really.
> 
> Chatting to some of the staff and they said they had been getting some abuse, particularly about having to wait 15 minutes after the jab.



Rob, i had the same Pfizer jab on monday and tuesday i had a slight ache in my arm but didn`t feel rough, this morning the ache has gone and i`m fine.

I witnessed the abuse some of the staff were getting after they asked people to wait 15 minutes      

P.S.

Just a thought, it could be down to London Pride and not Pfizer the rough feeling


----------



## GeoffL (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Geoff
> 
> Just Curious you say you both yourself and your wife had different jabs i/e Pfizer and Oxford SO did you go to different vaccination centres or did you attend different days? Thats very strange


Both -- we're in different 'cohorts'. Jan got her Pfizer jab at a centre half an hour's drive from home. I got my AZ jab a week later at a centre ten minutes walk from home.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Geoff
> 
> Just Curious you say you both yourself and your wife had different jabs i/e Pfizer and Oxford SO did you go to different vaccination centres or did you attend different days? Thats very strange



Me and the wife also had different vaccines at the same health centre but 2 weeks apart.

2 weeks back wife had the AstraZeneca jab and this monday just gone i had the Pfizer jab.

Wife in Cohort 5 and me in Cohort 7, it was even the same nurse, she remembered our surname because it`s quite unusual        

Next day wife had sore arm and felt quite rough for 24 hours yet i only had slight ache in the arm for less than 24 hours.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Trev hope you feeling better? Did you have Pfizer or Oxford? Was the Kebabs including in the Package?


Oxford AZ, only a full English for me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

If I was present where anyone started verbally abusing staff ......?
.... the perpetrator(s) would slink off home after the 'Full English' Geordie tongue lashing 

Their lugs would end up bleeding (the equivalent of verbal black pudding!)  

How dare people think they can treat vaccination staff - or anyone - like that?!
Definitely a fair share of selfish "me first" prats in the world. T*ssers...!


----------



## caledonia (Feb 24, 2021)

Been and had my jab. I was in and out the village Heath centre in less than 4 minutes. Very well organised.  Oxford jab and next one in 8/10 weeks.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

Does anyone KNOW if there is a reccomended time to wait after 2nd jab before flying abroad?
Perhaps some info given at time of 2nd jab. Can't find anything on web but maybe I'm asking it the wrong question.
My doctors surgery has an 'ask the receptionist' email for non important stuff which I have used and may take some time for them to reply, understandably.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Does anyone KNOW if there is a reccomended time to wait after 2nd jab before flying abroad?
> Perhaps some info given at time of 2nd jab. Can't find anything on web but maybe I'm asking it the wrong question.
> My doctors surgery has an 'ask the receptionist' email for non important stuff which I have used and may take some time for them to reply, understandably.


Just to say it could end up being a complicated answer because it depends equally on the view of the destination country I would think. Hope you find an answer


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Just to say it could end up being a complicated answer because it depends equally on the view of the destination country I would think. Hope you find an answer



Thanks, I think at the moment it is looking good between here and Skiathos for early/mid June. Last jab 25 May.
Won't book until I know it will be OK for me to travel.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am now 2 weeks post  jab so feel more confident  going out  ,whent   to a local  shoping center  yesterday ,  bought some  wild bird food  ,a bottle of whisky  and a takeaway  cappuccino  and 2 sosage rolls  wow they were good ,  just wish they would let us out for Easter


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> I am now 2 weeks post  jab so feel more confident  going out  ,whent   to a local  shoping center  yesterday ,  *bought some  wild bird food  ,a bottle of whisky  and a takeaway  cappuccino  and 2 sosage rolls*  wow they were good ,  just wish they would let us out for Easter



Is that a Weightwatchers diet?


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Thanks, I think at the moment it is looking good between here and Skiathos for early/mid June. Last jab 25 May.
> Won't book until I know it will be OK for me to travel.




Travel expert on Chat Radio this morning said that in all probability the Quarantine Period will still be running in Uk if returning from Abroad after May when UK  Lockdown in theory completely ends due to other countries situations re Covid and advised against booking any foreign holiday this year.Maybe take into account the cost of two Covid tests and two weeks at home quarantining if and when anyone feels they are booking an abroad holiday and dont forget the £200 covid testing applies to all family members.An abroad holiday could get very costly.Just Saying.
The holiday booking company are quite happy to take your money.I checked on Lastminute.com and they say you cant cancel your abroad holiday if things change  until within two weeks of flying out.By then one would have paid the full holiday cost.Are other holiday websites using the same clause?


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Travel expert on Chat Radio this morning said that in all probability the Quarantine Period will still be running in Uk if returning from Abroad after May when UK  Lockdown in theory completely ends due to other countries situations re Covid and advised against booking any foreign holiday this year.Maybe take into account the cost of two Covid tests and two weeks at home quarantining if and when anyone feels they are booking an abroad holiday and dont forget the £200 covid testing applies to all family members.An abroad holiday could get very costly.Just Saying.
> The holiday booking company are quite happy to take your money.I checked on Lastminute.com and they say you cant cancel your abroad holiday if things change  until within two weeks of flying out.By then one would have paid the full holiday cost.Are other holiday websites using the same clause?



Thanks for the heads up. I'm aware it could all go horribly wrong and will judge it carefully before booking. Some companies are offering all singing and dancing insurance with Covid cover (not looked at the prices)
An example of one is Linked Here.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim I genuinely wish you the best and contrary what a few on here feel Im not trying to put you off in any way or form.

atb with your plans

Mike


----------



## 2cv (Feb 24, 2021)

Another thing to consider before heading abroad is the possibility of hotel quarantine on return should your destination be added to the “red list”. Bad enough if flying but if in a motorhome it may involve abandoning the vehicle as entry is only possible through one of five airports.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

2cv said:


> Another thing to consider before heading abroad is the possibility of hotel quarantine on return should your destination be added to the “red list”. Bad enough if flying but if in a motorhome it may involve abandoning the vehicle as entry is only possible through one of five airports.




Exactly things too up and down at the moment. I would hate to get stuck in another land with a possible substantial quarantine hotel bill this UK end if it was the only way to get home.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Tim I genuinely wish you the best and contrary what a few on here feel Im not trying to put you off in any way or form.
> 
> atb with your plans
> 
> Mike





2cv said:


> Another thing to consider before heading abroad is the possibility of hotel quarantine on return should your destination be added to the “red list”. Bad enough if flying but if in a motorhome it may involve abandoning the vehicle as entry is only possible through one of five airports.



Appreciate all the information but there is not a chance of me booking anything until more of the puzzle fits and I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Does anyone KNOW if there is a reccomended time to wait after 2nd jab before flying abroad?
> Perhaps some info given at time of 2nd jab. Can't find anything on web but maybe I'm asking it the wrong question.
> My doctors surgery has an 'ask the receptionist' email for non important stuff which I have used and may take some time for them to reply, understandably.



And just recieved from the doctors surgery, much sooner than I thought.

Dear Tim, unfortunately I don't think we have that information yet. Maybe the travel agents may have a guideline but sorry, we don't have any more insight at this time. I suppose awaiting guidelines from the government re. when foreign travel will be restarted.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> And just recieved from the doctors surgery, much sooner than I thought.
> 
> Dear Tim, unfortunately I don't think we have that information yet. Maybe the travel agents may have a guideline but sorry, we don't have any more insight at this time. I suppose awaiting guidelines from the government re. when foreign travel will be restarted.




well that is extremely helpful.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> well that is extremely helpful.



Perhaps I should have phrased it differently, which I just have.

Thanks for your reply. Maybe I should have phrased the question differently. Do you know how long after the second C19 vaccination will maxium protection be gained. Thanks again, Tim.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 24, 2021)

I just had a text, and booked my jab for Thursday. I'm 44 and not vulnerable.

All I can think is because of Tommy.


----------



## colinm (Feb 24, 2021)

Well at the insistence of GF I phoned 119, and I'm booked in for jab, that will keep her happy as she's been worried that at our local hospital at one stage 20% of ICU patients caught CV-19 whilst in hospital! Apparently I've been listed as cohort 6. I guess this must be due to minor spleen and heart damage from already having CV-19, I might still have antibodies, but as it's coming up to 11months nobody can 100% guarantee that without a test, and the jabs cheaper than the test.


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 24, 2021)

Had a further reply to my now amended question.

I would probably ask the clinician when you receive the jab. The trials for Pfizer jab talk of a 95% reduction one week after 2nd dose given but obviously early days with trials etc. Oxford vaccine may be different. 

Fair point early days with trials.

Before I read this I was in Sainsburys which has an in house pharmacy. Nobody waiting so thought I'd ask the pharmacist.
Essentially he said vaccines are usually effective after two weeks but not really enough info on the Covid subject and suggested 2 - 3 weeks.
Interestingly he said he had Covid in October and was tested (don't know when) for antibodies and returned a low count.

And that is the end of todays lesson.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Had a further reply to my now amended question.
> 
> I would probably ask the clinician when you receive the jab. The trials for Pfizer jab talk of a 95% reduction one week after 2nd dose given but obviously early days with trials etc. Oxford vaccine may be different.
> 
> ...



The scientists/medics are finding out more as we go down the time trajectory.

As a doctor with a Phd in BS, I offer the following for consideration... 

My take on the antibodies is why *wouldn't* they eventually go down to a low level after you've recovered from covid, or from any other virus for that matter?

I would speculate that antibodies only remain high while your body is still fighting the infection, and fade away as you recover?
Maybe it could turn out that there is a correlation between long-covid and the amount of antibodies on your system?

At first they were saying that antibodies didn't persist for very long after people contracted and recovered from covid, and that seemed to be some cause for concern. Don't know *why* it was a cause for concern, but it was chucked in as a throwaway line in various news reports over the last few months.

More recently there have been reports that in some instances the antibodies were lasting up to six months or more.
My friend, who has had *serious* long covid, strongly tested positive for antibodies *9 months* after contracting the virus in January 2020.

Explain that one.... anyone? 

Anyway, the only thing I reckon we need to be bothered about is that the vaccines are shaping up to be:

a) pretty good at stopping onward transmission
b) pretty good at preventing serious illness and death, if you are unlucky enough to contract covid in the future.

That's more than sufficient good news for me not to lose any sleep over the matter


----------



## Caz (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Caz was you pfizered or oxforded? Strange no one reports feeling a prick  some sort of conspiracy going on here I feel.My wife already jabbed with Oxford also told me she felt nothing. mmm what's going on?



I was pfizered. 

So far no side effects - but my daughter (works in healthcare) was quite poorly for a few days after her jab (also pfizer)  so I wait with bated breath...............


----------



## Robmac (Feb 24, 2021)

My side effects, (feeling a little rough this morning) lasted about 2 hours at most. May have been nothing to do with the jab.

(No Graham, it wasn't the London Pride)


----------



## Goggles (Feb 24, 2021)

I had mine on Sunday at a local chemists hub. I booked online and the next one is on May 9th booked at the same time. Still got a slight sore arm and I had dizzy legs for about 2 hours on Monday. I got Astrad


----------



## mickymost (Feb 25, 2021)

Goggles said:


> I had mine on Sunday at a local chemists hub. I booked online and the next one is on May 9th booked at the same time. Still got a slight sore arm and I had dizzy legs for about 2 hours on Monday. I got Astrad




Sorry to hear about your soreness,and dizziness.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

Robmac said:


> My side effects, (feeling a little rough this morning) lasted about 2 hours at most. May have been nothing to do with the jab.
> 
> (No Graham, it wasn't the London Pride)



In that case Rob it must have been something in the water


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2021)

10"00 am today for mine


----------



## Robmac (Feb 25, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> In that case Rob it must have been something in the water



Probably Graham.

Unfortunately it wasn't hops and yeast.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

The laird said:


> 10"00 am today for mine



You going to one of the large hubs or a small vaccination centre ?

People around here that are going to the large hubs are there for quite some time were as the smaller health centre places are in and out in no time apart from some having the Pfizer jab ( like i did ) being asked to wait 15 minutes before leaving.


----------



## REC (Feb 25, 2021)

Got a phone call from gp in UK asking if we had a problem making Dave's appointment for the jab....had a text weekly! Explained we will be back in May and have it then if not had it in Portugal, lovely chatty lady said she will mark our records.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 25, 2021)

But of a sore arm this morning and a slightly sore head.


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> You going to one of the large hubs or a small vaccination centre ?
> 
> People around here that are going to the large hubs are there for quite some time were as the smaller health centre places are in and out in no time apart from some having the Pfizer jab ( like i did ) being asked to wait 15 minutes before leaving.


It's a large hub graham called the pyramids at Bathgate


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

The laird said:


> It's a large hub graham called the pyramids at Bathgate



Ah right, did you book the second jab at the same time ?

Me and the wife got our invitation through our GP by text with a link in it which took us directly to the booking site and had our name etc. already on there.

The wife only got the original letter 9 days after received the jab, i haven`t got my letter yet having only had it on monday just gone.

Apparently we`ll receive the second jab invitation the same way through our GP according to the nurse who administered the jab.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2021)

I have had my jab a week past, ok first day, all this week sore head arms legs chest pain dizzy and watery eyes, reminds me of a mild flu.


----------



## colinm (Feb 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I have had my jab a week past, ok first day, all this week sore head arms legs chest pain dizzy and watery eyes, reminds me of a mild flu.


So you are right, Bill Gates and Windows is the root of all evil.


----------



## colinm (Feb 25, 2021)

When I phoned 119 they booked both appointments, even they 'struggle' to get the bookings. I live within couple of miles of two vaccination hubs, but first appointment was for one further away, as she took my contact number that 'disappeared' , but as luck had it a cancelled appointment came online for nearest hub and she quickly booked that.


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2021)

Well 1/2hour in total fantastic organisation,great staff  very very impress 
so I've got england in me? Oxford jab


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2021)

colinm said:


> So you are right, Bill Gates and Windows is the root of all evil.


Yes and if i had not been on linux tablets i would be a goner by now.


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2021)

Any word for your stab terry ?


----------



## maingate (Feb 25, 2021)

runnach said:


> Nope, Nada, Non................I need to get a job in a food bank, that get you closer to getting vax'd



Terry just hold a 2.5 mm E6013 rod against your arm, set the Amps to 140 and do a tack.

That's all you welders need. You know what they say? Where there is no sense there is no feeling.


----------



## maingate (Feb 25, 2021)

That will give you a sore arm and a headache. You might even sh** yourself.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 25, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I just had a text, and booked my jab for Thursday. I'm 44 and not vulnerable.
> 
> All I can think is because of Tommy.


I've heard of a few cases where GPs are using their local knowledge and common sense to square the circle around their vulnerable patients


----------



## Robmac (Feb 25, 2021)

runnach said:


> I wonder if brown envelops will work?



Doubt it Terry, the jab would be far more effective.


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 25, 2021)

Contactless, surely?


----------



## colinm (Feb 25, 2021)

And as if by magic the day after I make appointment my letter turns up, dated 20th. I note that the accompanying leaflet is aimed at 65+, care workers, and those who are clinically vulnerable(my group). The Gas Safe chap I use had his jab last week as he's in 65+ group which should be same time as my group, not sure why my letter came late, maybe they send them out in batches which spreads load.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> And as if by magic the day after I make appointment my letter turns up, dated 20th. I note that the accompanying leaflet is aimed at 65+, care workers, and those who are clinically vulnerable(my group). The Gas Safe chap I use had his jab last week as he's in 65+ group which should be same time as my group, not sure why my letter came late, maybe they send them out in batches which spreads load.



The wife got her text message with a link in it on a friday then went straight online and booked her 1st jab for the following sunday.

Her letter offering the 1st jab only came 9 days after she had the jab    

My text message came in on a thursday and i booked my 1st jab for the following monday, no sign of any letter yet for me.


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure why I haven't had text, NHS is well aware of my mobile number, and have phoned me for other reasons.
p.s. my phone doesn't support 'track and trace' app, so I'm not on that list, I wonder if that's why.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> Not sure why I haven't had text, NHS is well aware of my mobile number, and have phoned me for other reasons.
> p.s. my phone doesn't support 'track and trace' app, so I'm not on that list, I wonder if that's why.



I got my letter saying I was due for the vaccination, but didn't receive any other notification after that, despite letter saying to "do nothing" if I wanted jab at GP instead of a hub, they would contact me directly.

Phoned the surgery nearly a week later and they didn't appear to have me on the list.
Got the appointment over the phone at the GP for a couple days after.

Might be worth ringing your GP directly and asking, Colin?
They seem to be urging people in the right groups to come forward now anyway?

PS. I'm not on track and trace either, the vaccine programme is nothing to do with it


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> 'track and trace' app, so I'm not on that list, I wonder if that's why.



I wasn't on that list, but got the GP text.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> And as if by magic the day after I make appointment my letter turns up, dated 20th. I note that the accompanying leaflet is aimed at 65+, care workers, and those who are clinically vulnerable(my group). The Gas Safe chap I use had his jab last week as he's in 65+ group which should be same time as my group, not sure why my letter came late, maybe they send them out in batches which spreads load.


The 65-69 Cohort 5 was one ahead of Cohort 6 for 64+ and 16-64 clinically vulnerable, so the fact that the gas chap had his earlier makes perfect sense 

It's possible they included the over 65 in the letter you had to catch any of Cohort 5 who'd been missed.


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2021)

Well things have moved on much faster than expected from this morning, I'm all jabbed up now.
Apparently NHS rang my old works number, luckily I'm still in contact and my old boss gave them my mobile number, funny enough they have previously rang me on mobile several times before, but they had 'lost' it!
I'm booked in for operation, on being told when my jab was due they advised I should get it earlier if possible, rang GP and the receptionist said "no ring 119".
Well 119 couldn't guarantee rebooking a earlier slot, they have to cancel then rebook which might work or might not.
Rang the GP back this afternoon and spoke to practice manager, she checked and rang back, "come straight down we have four spare doses, one is being put aside for you".
Sorted.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> Well things have moved on much faster than expected from this morning, I'm all jabbed up now.
> Apparently NHS rang my old works number, luckily I'm still in contact and my old boss gave them my mobile number, funny enough they have previously rang me on mobile several times before, but they had 'lost' it!
> I'm booked in for operation, on being told when my jab was due they advised I should get it earlier if possible, rang GP and the receptionist said "no ring 119".
> Well 119 couldn't guarantee rebooking a earlier slot, they have to cancel then rebook which might work or might not.
> ...



I think we're getting to the stage now where, if you're in the right 'groups' and really should have had your first jab by now, but haven't heard anything, you need to be proactive. Suggest phoning 119, or go online to the NHS coronavirus vaccine booking site, or ring your GP.

PS I'm talking about *England* here, don't know what the situation is elsewhere.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 26, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The scientists/medics are finding out more as we go down the time trajectory.
> 
> As a doctor with a Phd in BS, I offer the following for consideration...
> 
> ...


David was still testing positive over a month after contracting the virus. To have immunotherapy he has to have another test in two weeks    He's not had any jabs yet, waiting to find out from his oncologist when it will be best.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 27, 2021)

Good news for me. I get first jab on 16th March. Just hope that Susie is not far behind.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 27, 2021)

2cv said:


> Good news for me. I get first jab on 16th March. Just hope that Susie is not far behind.






I am sure she will be


----------



## The laird (Feb 27, 2021)

2cv said:


> Good news for me. I get first jab on 16th March. Just hope that Susie is not far behind.


T t f + + k bill I'm really pleased for you ,now get pushing hard for susie we're all behind you ,not a panto by the way


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 27, 2021)

2cv said:


> Good news for me. I get first jab on 16th March. Just hope that Susie is not far behind.



About blinkin' time, well done! 

Definitely a bit of light at the end of the tunnel now.


----------



## colinm (Feb 27, 2021)

Terry's post just reminded me, you couldn't ask for more kind and helpful treatment as I got from local Health Centre and 119.
I was last in at Health Centre, some of the 'jab crew' where already leaving, I was ushered in, made to feel welcome, no rushing to 'get home', everything calm and collected, and all explained fully.
When I got home and phoned 119 to cancel the previously made jabs, the operative made sure all was well and not just cancelling because I didn't want a jab, no rush, explain everything and making sure I knew to get second jab and a pleasant "hope everything works out and you get your operation on time".


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 28, 2021)

It is 3 weeks today since the wife had her first AstraZeneca jab so she can party like mad and go wild in the ailses as they say          

I however is 2 weeks behind with my first Pfizer jab so i`ll just sit in a socially distanced corner and watch the merriment unfold


----------



## izwozral (Feb 28, 2021)

Had our jabs Thursday, no problems at all. Really slick operation with lots of volunteers in the car park and in the Civic Hall. Only negative was some bloke ranting and raving about the amount of car parking space allocated to the vaccination programme. Poor mite had to walk an extra 200 yards.

Izzy told me to shut it before I said something to him, would have been silly of me anyway as he was in such a rage he looked likely to attack anyone who disagreed with him. His poor wife looked really embarrassed and was struggling to make him move on.
What a tosser.


----------



## Pedalman (Feb 28, 2021)

I have the same problem as many others , there are many local places doing jabs but I can't get an appointment for any of the nearby ones. 
Im near Carlisle North Cumbria ,  I have to go to Ulverston in South Cumbria 70 miles away and according to AA route planner is almost a two hour drive one way. 
If I go the "faster" route M6 & A590 it's 90 miles and it is still 1hr 45mins one way.  
This is bonkers when I know there are places in Carlisle, Penrith and Workington doing the jabs but none of those places are offered online or even phoning the booking line .


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Feb 28, 2021)

If you live within reasonable distance of a vaccination centre and you are in an eligible category, why wait for a GP letter? It's so simple and quick to go online (or phone) and book direct  through SwiftQueue.
I've been volunteering at a mass vacc centre and jabs are handled in two streams, one for direct bookings and one for GP bookings (separate due to different funding mechanism). Direct side has large underused capacity so people waiting no more than 5 minutes, often much less, and is open for 12 hours every single day. GP side has queues out of the door, waiting time up to an hour!
Also worth bearing in mind is that traffic levels are still low, so journey times are vastly reduced.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2021)

ChrisInNotts said:


> *If you live within reasonable distance of a vaccination centre* and you are in an eligible category, why wait for a GP letter? It's so simple and quick to go online (or phone) and book direct  through SwiftQueue.
> I've been volunteering at a mass vacc centre and jabs are handled in two streams, one for direct bookings and one for GP bookings (separate due to different funding mechanism). Direct side has large underused capacity so people waiting no more than 5 minutes, often much less, and is open for 12 hours every single day. *GP side has queues out of the door, waiting time up to an hour!*
> Also worth bearing in mind is that traffic levels are still low, so journey times are vastly reduced.



Very fair points, but not everyone lives within a reasonable distance of a vax centre (eg. Pedalman, *3-4 hour round trip!*)

I don't know what the GP surgeries are like for the vaccinations where you live, but here there are *no queues whatsoever* and you are in and out in no time, *exactly the same as at a vax centre*.

The process is obviously not a 'one size fits all' and will very much depend on the facilities set up (or not!) around where you live in the country.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Feb 28, 2021)

We got a phone call from the GP earlier in the week, and both given same appointment time 2pm Friday 26th at the local Hinckley leisure centre. All very efficient in and out in 10mins. Jab done by the regular practice nurse. Jab was AZ. No second date yet, the GP will call.
A few of my friends in Coventry (either side of 60) have not had a letter or a call but gone straight on the website and booked their jabs.
The website requires your NHS number and will tell you if you do not qualify yet. I don’t think this is que    Jumping but it may be the letters and phone calls can’t keep up with the availability of the jabs ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2021)

paulhelenwilko said:


> We got a phone call from the GP earlier in the week, and both given same appointment time 2pm Friday 26th at the local Hinckley leisure centre. All very efficient in and out in 10mins. Jab done by the regular practice nurse. Jab was AZ. No second date yet, the GP will call.
> A few of my friends in Coventry (either side of 60) have not had a letter or a call but gone straight on the website and booked their jabs.
> The website requires your NHS number and will tell you if you do not qualify yet.* I don’t think this is que    Jumping *but it may be the letters and phone calls can’t keep up with the availability of the jabs ?



Definitely not queue jumping!  

They have been asking people in the relevant groups who haven't heard anything, or who have had the letter, but not been contacted by their GP subsequently, to come forward and book for themselves.

What you need to do is go to the National Booking Service at www.nhs.uk/covid-vaccination

OR - call 119 free of charge
OR - do what I did and ring your local GP and made your vaccination appointment with them instead of a local hub.

Anyone in this situation needs to get onto it straight away.

Even though I'd had my notification letter and it said I didn't have to do anything if I wanted jab at my GP surgery instead of at a bigger 'hub', when I hadn't been contacted a week later I phoned through to the local surgery.

It seems I had 'slipped through the net'.
I definitely won't have been the only one this has happened to, so well worth contacting them directly yourself


----------



## 2cv (Feb 28, 2021)

***** said:


> We both had our AZ jab just over three weeks ago.
> I was OK, just a sore arm and a little flu like for the first night
> But, Kath was pretty bad!
> Banging head, flu like, feeling sick, bad tummy and for three days, but never had a sore arm.
> Cant wait for part two!



Great that you’re back!


----------



## colinm (Feb 28, 2021)

It seems like it has opened up for over 60's, three in the family booked up on website today with jabs next week, I suspect the letters are printed but not sent yet, similar to what happened to me.
BTW, I've not had any side effects at all from AZ, not even a sore arm, next morning I looked on arm and struggled to see where I think they injected me.


----------

